# How much to bring?



## SunRiseArts

So I decided to join a craft fair which is on December 1st.  It will be the whole weekend.

A have a few bars made.  Probably around 20, that I have available on eBay,  but I think I want to make some for the fair.  Perhaps something appealing to everyone like lavender?

I was wondering how many loaf should I make? How many soaps to bring?  What do you all recommend?

Is a one time thing, that most likely I do not plan on doing again.  If things go well, I may join on 2018.  But that is it.

So what do you all experience gals and guys recommend.  How full should my table be?  What types of soap sell better?

I just want to bring soap, so no lip balm, or lotions.  Specially no bath bombs. From what I see people play with them, and break them at the mall.

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## dibbles

I used to make and sell M&P. I think you should make more, although I can't really tell you how much. You want your table to look full. As a customer strolling through, especially if the craft sale/market is large, I'm not as likely to stop at a table that is half empty. If your sales are good the first day, you need to be able to stock your table for the remaining day(s). I know craft fair managers frown on packing up early, or not showing up for the second day. But, if you aren't planning on being there again you might not care. 

Then again, you run the risk of low sales and having the investment of too much inventory. Is there anyone you can talk to to find out how well attended this sale is, or how many other soap makers will be there? That might help you decide. 

Another thought would be to buy a gallon of premade lotion or cream base and scent it. The bottles and jars would fill up some room and you could have testers of your different fragrances for people to play with.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thank you so much dibbles!

I could sign for just one day, but if things go good ... is why I sign for the weekend. The vendor is providing chairs, a 6 x 30 table ( I guess is 6 feet by 30 inches?), 2 chairs, electricity, coffee, water. I think is a really good deal. 50 dollars for the weekend.  I have a number of the person, and I will call tomorrow, and clarify about how busy it gets. They plan to have 200 vendors.  Hopefully nobody else will bring soap!  I know a lady that sells in the farmers market, but she only sells laundry soap.

I was planning on just having cold or hot process. And only a few MP, maybe more kid oriented. My son promised to come with me, so if I was selling a lot (am I positive or what?) I could come home earlier, and make some MP for the next day.

The lotion idea is great. Actually. I buy my favorite lotion, and scented with the favorite fragrances! lol. 

The only problem I have is that I do not want to be stuck with a bunch of soap if it does not sell. I have a small family, and my extended family is over 3000 miles away.


----------



## Kittish

Donate whatever doesn't sell to whatever disaster relief effort is going on at the time or some local cause that you like that can make good use of it. Gives you a tax write-off on what you donate plus helping people who need it.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Great idea Kittish!

I actually take soap during thanksgiving ad Christmas to the Samaritan inn.


----------



## Susie

If you are trying to fill a 6' x 30" table with nothing but soap, you are going to need at least 288 bars.  That is a lot of soap, especially when I would bring enough to fill it twice.

Lip balm is super easy to make (melt oils together, add flavor oil and pour into tubes), and is easily given away as stocking stuffers should they not sell.  Lotion comes as unscented (already has a preservative in it), and is easily scented and bottled.  Be sure to pour while it is warm and thinned out.  I would go buy some of the plastic soap holders that have lots of prongs to keep soap out of wet places from the dollar store and sell them at a modest mark up along side of my soap.  I might also make some small gift bags or baskets with a bar of soap, a bottle of lotion, a tube of lip balm, and a soap holder in a cellophane bag to have available.  All of these things draw interest to the table with different sections for different items.  A table of nothing but soap will not be nearly so intriguing. 

Easy display pieces are found at Hobby Lobby, Wal Mart, and Michaels.  I love the wooden crates that can double as bar storage when not in use.  Or you can use the plastic tubs you carry the soap to the location in under a table cloth to give some height to certain sections.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

The usual adage is plan what you need and then take a whole lot more! Soap doesn't go off and we are looking down the hill to Christmas and so on, so other chances to sell them will come. Better to have some stock for other times than to run dry when the customers are trying to buy


----------



## navigator9

Yes, I'd advise to bring as much as you can. You never know how things will go, and it would be very frustrating to be selling like crazy and run out. Better to have more than not enough. There are a lot of great threads in this section on doing your first craft fair, tips about setting up, how to prepare, lists of things to bring, lots of valuable info. Don't miss them, and best of luck to you!


----------



## shunt2011

I do shows.  You need to have as much as possible with you.  I personally take 300+ bars per show.  I have enough to have 4 of each scent on display plus a lot extra to restock. I'm a FO HO so I have 30+ fragrances.  Been working on getting it down to about 20....my display shelves hold 4 bars of 15 scents currently.  I have two displays my husband made me.

You want your display to look full but not cluttered.


----------



## jcandleattic

I do 4 shows a year, and I bring everything I have made during the year, and by the end of the 4th show, I'm usually pretty much sold out and only have a few left for gifts or stocking stuffers. 

Now granted, I only soap about 8-10lbs a week (nothing like some on here), but even on the low side, that's still over 400lbs of soap bars... 

I would take more if I had more, and probably sell even more.


----------



## Viore

I would recommend a lavender soap, a citrus soap, and several more unisex scents. Those are very popular during the holiday season. At one show I ran out of my citrus soap, and had several customers express disappointment. I use the Crafter's Choice 8 bar mold, and 7-8 bars is usually enough of each scent that I don't run out. This year I made two loaves of Frankincense & Myrrh soap because it was a hit last year.

Good luck with your craft fair!


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thank you all.  I already feel a little overwhelmed.

Thanks Viore for the hint!

Decided to do only Saturday .... will see how it goes!


----------



## Millie

Good luck SunRise!


----------



## cmzaha

SunRiseArts said:


> Thank you so much dibbles!
> 
> I could sign for just one day, but if things go good ... is why I sign for the weekend. The vendor is providing chairs, a 6 x 30 table ( I guess is 6 feet by 30 inches?), 2 chairs, electricity, coffee, water. I think is a really good deal. 50 dollars for the weekend.  I have a number of the person, and I will call tomorrow, and clarify about how busy it gets. They plan to have 200 vendors.  Hopefully nobody else will bring soap!  I know a lady that sells in the farmers market, but she only sells laundry soap.
> 
> I was planning on just having cold or hot process. And only a few MP, maybe more kid oriented. My son promised to come with me, so if I was selling a lot (am I positive or what?) I could come home earlier, and make some MP for the next day.
> 
> The lotion idea is great. Actually. I buy my favorite lotion, and scented with the favorite fragrances! lol.
> 
> The only problem I have is that I do not want to be stuck with a bunch of soap if it does not sell. I have a small family, and my extended family is over 3000 miles away.


It is going to be very tough to guarantee you will not have soap left over. From a little to possibly a lot. When you do not know the market it is impossible to guess what the public is going to buy. During my weekly markets I take approx 40 different scents and 6 of each soap. This fills to tables, one elevated behind the other with four boards adding levels. During the holidays I figure I need approx 1k lbs of soap, but then maybe not this year since I am behind. Do make sure you have enough product to pay your fees and make some money. You would be amazed how many times I see a B&B booth with no where near enough product. 

Wish I could tell you how much to take but that just is not possible. Good luck to you and I hope your craft fair goes well.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thanks everyone! I don't want to make a huge investment, so at the end I signed up for only 1 day to see how it goes. 

Is not as much I want to get into selling, as much as I want to make more soap and show my art! (But the money is good too, as I really need it right now!). To really make money making soap, I calculated you would have to sell at least 30 bars daily, and that is keeping your cost as a minimum. Very unlikely, at least where I live.

_I have another question...._
_I wanted to use lard in my recipe. Do people snob their noses at lard, or they do not pay much attention to ingredients?_


----------



## jcandleattic

SunRiseArts said:


> _I have another question...._
> _I wanted to use lard in my recipe. Do people snob their noses at lard, or they do not pay much attention to ingredients?_



That depends on the area and market where you are selling - 3 of the areas I do fairs in, wouldn't blink an eye, as it's rural, farm, ranch area where people raise animals for food, and market always. 

However, there are areas around here that are mostly vegetarian/vegan who would turn their noses up at a soap with lard or goats milk in it. 

Sorry, that may not be very helpful


----------



## Zany_in_CO

$50 for the weekend is a super deal! Opportunities like that don't come along all that often. You need a plan. Do take a helper along. Don't worry about money -- it paralyzes creativity. Focus on making a great product. And remember, above all else, fragrance sells! So, maybe start a thread asking for everyone's "Best Sellers" to get an idea of what to go for.

I like this set up for interest and a variety of products, but not overwhelming. The crates can be used to carry product, then turned on their sides to show off contents. Everything is color coordinated in bright colors that attract attention. (The ferns I could do without. LOL) Note the gift boxes sized for mailing. Think USPS Regional Rate B box. I imagine, at that date, a lot of customers will be looking for Christmas presents, easy to mail.


​


----------



## Steve85569

Enjoy!
Go for the whole week end!!!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Steve85569 said:


> Enjoy!
> Go for the whole week end!!!


Ditto! It's a lot of work for just one day! Might as well go for it.You can do it!


----------



## Viore

SunRiseArts said:


> _I have another question...._
> _I wanted to use lard in my recipe. Do people snob their noses at lard, or they do not pay much attention to ingredients?_



In Southern California, at least where im selling, people turn their noses up at seeing lard on the ingredient label. I can explain the wonderful properties of lard in soap until I'm blue in the face, and they won't get it. So I point them to my M&P soaps, which are coconut oil based, and usually they will pick up a bar or two.

Now if I can just get around the FO vs EO conversation....


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

Put some eo in a little plastic cup and do the same with an fo- show them the results


----------



## cmzaha

Viore said:


> In Southern California, at least where im selling, people turn their noses up at seeing lard on the ingredient label. I can explain the wonderful properties of lard in soap until I'm blue in the face, and they won't get it. So I point them to my M&P soaps, which are coconut oil based, and usually they will pick up a bar or two.
> 
> Now if I can just get around the FO vs EO conversation....


Very interesting, and very seldom have a person questioning Lard or tallow or complain about it. I sell anywhere from Harbor City, Norco, Pasadena and the folks do not complain. While most of my soaps are Tallow/Lard combo I also make Vegan Soaps for the few that prefer no animal fats.


----------



## jcandleattic

Viore said:


> Now if I can just get around the FO vs EO conversation....



This is another thing my customers never ask about. I think in the last 15 or so years I've been doing this I can count on 1 hand how many times I've been asked if my fragrances are "natural" or EO's... It's just something in my area that nobody really cares about. They just want a soap that will clean them and smell good while doing it.


----------



## KristaY

To plan well you really need to know what the expected attendance will be. Since they have approx 200 vendors, it sounds like a big event. If they've been doing this show for a while, ask the event coordinator what the foot traffic attendance has been in the past. The gift giving time of year is coming up so many people go to craft fairs with that in mind.

A 6' x 30" table won't give you a lot of flat space so plan to add vertical display space. Not only will you be able to add more product, it adds a lot to visual interest. Use solid colors (table cloth, display items, etc) that won't detract from the soap since the soap bars can get visually sucked into a pattern. Zany's posted photo is an excellent example and isn't a large investment, money wise. It's also easy to pick up an inexpensive flat sheet at Walmart to use as a table cloth. 

I just finished my biggest show of the year; our county fair. It's a 4 day event with approx 33,000 bodies through the gate. I took almost 500 bars of soap in about 50 scents and sold over of half my inventory. I always make various scent profiles so I have a bit of something for everyone; masculine, floral, fruity, clean, EO's only, and this time of year, holiday scents. I'm only giving you these numbers so you can roughly judge sales against attendance.

It's a good idea to make a bit of lotion. When people are buying as gifts, many like the combo of a bar and a lotion. You don't have to make a lot but choose the most popular scents (like lavender EO) and make a couple bottles. I usually pick a few of the floral and fruity scents since those seem to be the most popular scents people like in the combo.

Good luck and I hope it goes well!


----------



## Zany_in_CO

SunRiseArts said:


> Thank you all.  I already feel a little overwhelmed.   Decided to do only Saturday .... will see how it goes!


Dying to know... how did it go???


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thank you Zany for remembering!  I took a picture before people came in of my table.  Is sitting in my phone, so I may post later.

I actually had lots of fun, the other vendors in my side of the house where super nice.  I think I did good, at least compared to others.  Sold 1/3 of my inventory!  The lady next to me selling silk scarfs sold nothing 

And I ask around on other areas, and some of the girls said that if you make your booth fee, you are doing good.  I made 4x my booth, so I guess is not bad?  I also had many people interested that took my card, so we shall see.

I also got a commission for a small painting, and I had no paintings for sell.  So I guess that is a plus too!

Lots of work, and time consuming. The vendor parking was like 8 blocks from the place, and my feet are so tired.

I might do it again next year, but I think that will be the extend of my selling.   I wish I could find a store or supplier.  Not sure how to do that.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

Great! Not only did you have fun, but you made some friends, sold some soap, got a commission for a painting -- and the best part, you had your first show! 
Time for the Happy Soaper's Dance! 



Oh, almost forgot your tired feet. Poor thing. I know that feeling. There's so much involved ahead of time, and during, that it really drains you. You might want to ask a friend to go along and help you next time? It's a lot to do alone.

Your wish for finding a place to sell your soaps is within reach... While resting up over the next few days, visualize likely shops/businesses to approach and just drop in and see if there's any interest. The worst that can happen is they say "No, thank you."

One soaper I know sold "Gardener's Soap" to a plant nursery near her home. Her labels had seeds enbedded in them.

Another soaper made soap for a few B and B's around town.

Several Colorado soapers sell wholesale all over the country. I'm happy making soap for one wholesale account in Mobile. You just hafta ask and one thing leads to another.


----------



## SunRiseArts

lol Thank you Zany.  It would be more like a flamingo dance, not a penguin.  Nearly 80 degrees today here.  Can you believe it?

I did not go alone.  My oldest son stayed with me the whole time, and did the heavy lifting.  Not only that, I probably would have sold nothing if it was not for him.  He sold my soaps like no one else!

There was another person selling soaps in the fair, however, all her stuff was made with only lavender (I think she grows it?).  She had beautiful stuff, but her soaps were priced nearly double than mine, so I had people come back  :mrgreen:  And funny that her son (like 7 years old) had 5 dollars to spend, and he came and bought one of my bars that had a toy embed.  His dad was talking about how much soap they had in the house already  ......  (I know the feeling)


----------



## cmzaha

SunRiseArts said:


> lol Thank you Zany.  It would be more like a flamingo dance, not a penguin.  Nearly 80 degrees today here.  Can you believe it?
> 
> I did not go alone.  My oldest son stayed with me the whole time, and did the heavy lifting.  Not only that, I probably would have sold nothing if it was not for him.  He sold my soaps like no one else!
> 
> There was another person selling soaps in the fair, however, all her stuff was made with only lavender (I think she grows it?).  She had beautiful stuff, but her soaps were priced nearly double than mine, so I had people come back  :mrgreen:  And funny that her son (like 7 years old) had 5 dollars to spend, and he came and bought one of my bars that had a toy embed.  His dad was talking about how much soap they had in the house already  ......  (I know the feeling)


Congratulations on your market doing well for you. I am finding in my area, at least, sales are down approx 30% from last year. 

As for the person having only lavender, I have never understood the thinking of having one type product, fragrance etc., it limits your market severely and is why I have many different formulas other than vegan with no palm other than a 100% OO. Eight blocks with no shuttle for vendors is to far for parking in my opinion.


----------



## shunt2011

So glad everything went well.  I too have had a drop in sales at the shows I did this year about 25-30%.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Interesting.  Then I probably did not do bad.  Several people picked up early and left ....  I also got good tips.  Did not know about the free credit card thing, and another lady told me about to fairs that a farm place does that are free to join! And is like less than 10 miles from where I am now.

I was wondering about the left overs ....  I will be giving quite a bit for Christmas,  but if I save some for like Valentine sales,  will it go bad?  is only 2 to 3 months old.  I know MP can last for a looong time, but not sure about CP.  

If so should I take them out of the shrink wrap?  What is your opinion on this?  Thank you all.


----------



## shunt2011

SunRiseArts said:


> I was wondering about the left overs .... I will be giving quite a bit for Christmas, but if I save some for like Valentine sales, will it go bad? is only 2 to 3 months old. I know MP can last for a looong time, but not sure about CP.
> 
> If so should I take them out of the shrink wrap? What is your opinion on this? Thank you all.


 
CP should be fine for the most part.  I just store the same fragrance in those paper baseball card storage boxes and they last a really long time.  I put them in my misfits container (discounted) when they start to lose their scent or if they get a little banged up.  I use shrink bands. Sometimes just need to hit them a bit with the heat gun to shrink back up a little.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thank you!

Here is a picture of my table before it started


----------



## dibbles

It looks very nice SunRise. I like your banner a lot.


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thans!  I have lots of canvas duck which I use for painting, so I made me a fast one.


----------



## Lin19687

Sorry to bump this but I was wondering if you were going to do this Fair again this year ?

Have you learned anything during 2018 that will help you improve ?


----------



## SunRiseArts

Thanks for asking Lin!  I am still thinking.  Only reason I would, is because the spot is so cheap.  I mostly sold MP bars that kids were attracted to.

Personally, selling a couple of times a year and spending over a 100 for a spot, with all the raw materials one needs to buy, I do not think is worth it.  Not sure, but I think most people just break even, unless they have  a serious gig going on.   Perhaps different states have different markets where is more viable.  Where I live is not.

This is my PERSONAL opinion, on my personal experience.  It could be different for others.


----------



## lucycat

The idea of a citrus soap is a good one.  Any type of orange/tangerine appeals to a lot of people.  Also, something really clean like a water scent or light forest appeals to a lot.   If you didn't sell it what would you give for Christmas?  Planning what you want left is a good way to decide on scents.

If you haven't done fairs before take advantage of the fall and go as a shopper to as many as you can.  You will learn a lot about displays.  You can display your soap many ways and it really comes down to your preference.   I see people with baskets on the table which really hide the fact that not a lot of soap is displayed;  and the opposite with stacks a foot high.     

Coming up with the amount of soap to take is difficult for any show that you have never done before.  If the show has been around a long time then trying to talk to a previous vendor is good.  You need to decide whether at the end of the show will you feel better about having 10 bars left and knowing you could have sold more or will you feel better that you sold more but have 200 bars to take home.  Only you can decide.

I once was at a fair where a gentleman made really nice birdhouses.  On Friday his booth looked great but he sold all of his product by Saturday.  On Sunday he and his wife sat in rocking chairs in an empty booth and visited with everyone.  He thoroughly enjoyed himself.  I am sure that vendors around him thought he had missed the mark in not making more product but I don't think he looked at it that way.  He made what he liked and it sold.

Have fun this fall and know you will have a great learning experience and maybe a change of heart about fairs.


----------



## Zany_in_CO

lucycat said:


> Planning what you want left is a good way to decide on scents.


LOL So true! I liked your whole post really, lucycat. "The voice of experience" dishes out common sense.


----------



## IngridK

Such a shame about lard... in many ways it is much better than other 'greases wether it be in soap or for eating'. Plan a booth that is quite full and have overstock. When you are wholesaling the game is different; you want a display that alows customers to imagine the product in their shop so give a little breathing room for the eye.


----------



## lucycat

I didn't notice that this thread got pulled up from last year! so I hope my comments can help others.  I thought I would try a few craft fairs and 15 years later I am still doing them.  They fit me and what I want from my soap.   I am retired and would rather work hard 4-5 weekends a year than have to pack a lot of shipping boxes and/or do weekly farmer's market.   Soapmaking is just too much fun to quit and finding what works for me has kept it a joy.


----------

